# Better For picking up shifts at 10pm?



## Mundobryanrd (Aug 5, 2016)

,,!,,('_'),,!,,


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

it's really like that out there?!....maybe Lan connect with the app running on bluestacks on your computer... if that's even possible


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Use this to find your nearest cell tower:

http://www.antennasearch.com/

Drive as close to it as possible, hop a fence if you have to. Then take a metal hanger put one end in headphone jack other end point at tower.

Guaranteed blocks


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

So this is what its come down to? Man.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Love it


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Bygosh said:


> Use this to find your nearest cell tower:
> 
> http://www.antennasearch.com/
> 
> ...


Guaranteed Jail! Cell towers sites are sensitive protected areas! I know you are kidding but just for info,


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Guaranteed Jail! Cell towers sites are sensitive protected areas! I know you are kidding but just for info,


Yeah, hoping no one takes that as serious...though who knows anymore.


----------

